# Club Fitting



## Hacker07

Hello,

I have a question about getting fitted for clubs. I found a set of clubs that i want to purchase however they are a little longer than I need by an inch and the lie has been changed by 2 degrees. It looks like i will need to get them changed for my height and swing. If I cut these custom shafts by an inch or an inch and a half will that affect the flex very much and will i possibly ruin the club? I know that changing the lie should have no affect but am concerned about changing the flex by cutting it.

Any advice would be appreciated...

Thanks!


----------



## Cajun

First welcome to Golf Forum. 

You should be fine cutting them down. It my change the swing weight slightly, but an inch or so at the grip end shouldn't make much of a change. Have the smith doing the work check your swing weight for each club and you can add weight if it's way out, but I'm willing to bet cutting that much won't make a difference at all. I actually have my clubs slightly under weight for my swing because I prefer a jumbo grip, for me it costs about 10 yards a club, no big deal as long as you know how far each of your clubs hit. 

It shouldn't affect the flex at all. The flex point for golf shafts is well below where you'll be cutting as long as you shorten the shaft at the grip end. FYI, there is almost never a reason to cut a shaft at the head end unless you're trying to move the flex point.

Hope that helps!


----------



## 373

To get a bit technical, a shorter shaft will get stiffer, but more so if the tip is cut and less so if the butt is cut. (Tip is by the head and butt is by the grip) Basically, cutting it at the tip increases the average diameter of the shaft and cutting it at the butt reduces the average diameter. That may sound like the latter should soften the shaft, but there's a point at which the diameter versus length equation can go either direction.

Take a yardstick and hold it on each end. Bend it a little and feel how easy it is. Then hold it on one end, but a foot or so towards the middle. You'll feel a difference. It's a loose analogy, but I think you'll get the principle.

As for the lie, it depends how tall you are, your personal way of setting up to the ball and which way the clubs were initially bent. For the first time in my life, I'm playing clubs bent upright to fit my tall body. It's made a very noticible difference in how the ball reacts. 

If you decide to buy the clubs, how would you feel about having the lies adjusted first and simply choking down an inch or so? It would save a little money for the moment and then, when you need new grips, you could adjust the lengths.


----------



## golferlocal225

Golf forum is a good place for club fitting discussions.


----------

